# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Özel sektör büyük ‘kur riski' taşıyor

## bozok

*üzel sektör büyük ‘kur riski’ taşıyor*


*Güngör Uras*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*08.09.2008*



BDDK Başkanı,* “üzel sektörün 120 milyar dolar dolayında dış borcu var. üzel sektör büyük kur riski taşıyor. Kurda hareketlilik olursa reel sektörün bir kısmı yabancıların eline geçebilir”* dedi. 

- Kur riski demek, döviz fiyatının (1) Beklenmedik bir zamanda (2) Hazmedilemeyecek ölçüde yükselmesi sonucu, dövizle borçlananların sırtına binecek parasal yük demektir. 

ürneğin, bir işadamı dövizle borçlanmanın kolaylığının ve de faizinin ucuzluğunun cazibesine kapılarak 1 milyon dolar döviz kredisi kullandı diyelim. Borçlandığı gün doların fiyatı 1.20 YTL. Dolarları bozduruyor. Eline 1 milyon 200 bin YTL geçiyor. 

Derken, üç zaman sonra pat diye doların fiyatı 1.20 YTL’den 1.50 YTL’ye yükseliyor. Bu durumda işadamının 1 milyon dolar borcunun karşılığı 1 milyon 200 bin YTL’den 1 milyon 500 bin YTL’ye çıkmış oluyor. 
İşadamı 1.500.000-1.200.000 YTL= 300 bin YTL kur riski yükü altına giriyor. 
İşadamı bu ölçüde kur riskini hazmedebilir (karşılayabilir) ise* “sarsılır”* ama gene de ayakta kalır. *Hazmedemezse “yıkılır”.* 

*Alırken iyi* 
- Döviz kredilerinin kolay bulunabilirliği ve de faizinin ucuzluğu nedeniyle özel sektör kuruluşlarımız (bankalar ile diğer finans kuruluşları + reel sektör diye adlandırılan şirketler) bolca döviz kredisi yükü altına girdi. 

BDDK Başkanı* özel sektörün 120 milyar dolar dolayındaki dış borcu*ndan söz ediyor. Bu rakamın kaynağını açıklamıyor ama, Hazine ve Merkez Bankası kaynaklı rakamlar da BDDK Başkanının verdiği rakama yakın. 

(1) Hazine Müsteşarlığı’nın yayımladığı rakamlara göre, 2008 yılı mart ayında bankalarımızın dışarıdan kullandıkları döviz kredileri 60 milyar dolar. Reel kesimin-şirketlerin dışarıya döviz borcu 111.9 milyar dolar. 

Demek ki dolar fiyatı 1.20 YTL’den 1.50 YTL’ye tırmansa (yüzde 25 artsa), özel sektörün sırtına 42.9 milyar dolar karşılığı döviz riski biner. üzel sektörün döviz borcunun YTL karşılığı 206 milyar YTL’den 257 milyar dolara yükselir. 


*üdemesi zor* 

(2) Merkez Bankası’nın yayımladığı rakamlara göre, *özel sektör şirketlerinin yurtiçi bankalardan kullandıkları döviz kredileri 51 milyar dolara ulaştı.* üzel sektör kuruluşları (bankalar hariç) yurtdışından 87 milyar dolar kredi kullandılar. 15 milyar dolar da ithalat borçları var. *Toplam brüt döviz borçları 154 milyar dolar.* Buna karşılık, 80 milyar dolar döviz varlığına sahipler. 

Bu açıklamalardan sonra gelelim döviz riskinin nasıl bir risk olduğuna: 

(1) Tabii ki döviz riski önce borçlu bankayı, özel sektör şirketini vurur. 

(2) Fakat o kadarla kalmaz. *Daha sonra ekonomiyi vurur*. Açık anlatımıyla,* bu riski döviz borcunu alan ve kullanan ödeyemediği takdirde, halk öder.* ünce bankalar ve şirketler satılır, savrulur. Borcun kapanmayan kısmının faturasını şu veya bu şekilde önce devlet karşılar. Sonra bu parayı halktan tahsil eder. 

*BDDK Başkanı’nın uyarısında ise şu var:* Yurtdışındaki finans kuruluşları Türk bankalarına ve şirketlerine döviz kredisi verirken onlardan teminat olarak hisse senetlerini ve diğer menkul ve gayrimenkul varlıklarını teminat olarak gösteriyorlar.* Döviz riski nedeniyle borçlarını ödeyemezlerse, bu hisse senetleri, menkul ve gayrimenkul varlıkları yabancıların mülkiyetine geçebilir.* *Zaten sata sata çoğu gitti.* Elde kalanlar da böyle gidebilir. Riskleri görmekte ve ona göre tedbir almakta yarar vardır.





...

----------

